
Diagnosing the Wrong Deficit - moeffju
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/04/28/opinion/sunday/diagnosing-the-wrong-deficit.html
======
skmurphy
Key insight: sleep disorder, in particular insufficient delta sleep, may cause
symptoms similar to ADHD

    
    
       The patient didn’t have A.D.H.D., I realized, but a chronic sleep deficit. 
    
       A number of studies have shown that a huge proportion of children with an 
       A.D.H.D. diagnosis also have sleep-disordered breathing like apnea or 
       snoring, restless leg syndrome or non-restorative sleep, in which delta 
       sleep is frequently interrupted.
    
       One study, published in 2004 in the journal Sleep, looked at 34 children 
       with A.D.H.D. Every one of them showed a deficit of delta sleep, 
       compared with only a handful of the 32 control subjects.

